# Seeking opinions - customer situation



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

I had a gentleman call asking about buying a couple of adult goats on Friday evening, and he asked if they could come see our goats on Saturday.

When they arrived, I was surprised to see they were an older couple (60s or 70s).  The husband uses a cane and they mentioned that the wife is having surgery on Friday.

He looked at a boer doe I have for sale (Big Mama) and a Nubian and also decided they might like to buy a couple of kids.  

They're moving to TN and have decided they want a 'few goats' to eat brush on their new property.

They left a deposit and I'm supposed to call when my other does kid and I see what (if any) I have available.

Now I can't stop having visions of one of them breaking a hip or falling because they're being dragged around by a goat....

My dh (who's greedier than I am) says, "If they want goats, who are you to tell them they're 'too old' for them?  Sell them some kids at least, they can handle those."  
Now...maybe...in 2 years?  Who knows?

I think Big Mama is too much goat for them...  I'm not even so sure they could handle a lead-trained adult Nubian...but I *know* if Big Mama drags my dh and I around, she's WAY more than they can deal with.

Not only am I worried for them, but who's going to trim hooves / vaccinate / etc?  
The gentleman said he worked on farms in his youth, but the wife is a self-described "city girl"...I'm betting she won't be too hands-on.

My question I guess is....How do I politely tell them I'd like to return the deposit, and why...?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh boy is that a toughie.  Hmmm....  It's early and I barely slept last night thanks to a certain doe of mine, but I can't think of anything you can do other than tell them the truth about the matter.  Will they be offended?  Maybe.  But it's an understandable concern and if they decide to complain to their friends about what a meanie you are their friends will probably understand your side even if they don't tell the older couple that!  I guess the main concern for me would be not only minimizing the awkwardness with the older couple but preventing the loss of future buyers because they had a legitimate complaint about a flakey excuse.  Hopefully they'll be rational about it.


----------



## mistee (Mar 20, 2011)

hmmm that is hard....I think I would tell them your concerns,, explain how big momma can be and see what they have to say... who knows maybe they have family close that can help....


----------



## julieq (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep it positive.   Tell them you'll help them find some smaller goats that are easier to handle.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe it is just me, but I have had no problem telling customers no.. regardless of wanting a sale or not.. had a young guy come and wanted a young wether way to quickly.. raised my hackles and in fact the little guy was not even old enough to be taken away from momma or wethered.. he insisted.. I knew something was not right and simply told him I am not selling one of my goats.. he would have to go elsewhere.. I guess I also take into consideration where my goats will go and type of care.. that has deterred some sales from ignorant people too.. guess that is why I have kids left from past two years and am busting at seams in my little operation and was not able to have any this year but know my goats get the adequate care and love deserved!  so honestly I would just be straightforward and truthful.. and suggest once they get moved have them check around that area for some goats..


----------



## lilhill (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, my take is that I'm 62 and my hubby is 70, and we wrangle goats every day.    However, they are Nigerians, but we have a buck that is a wild child and can be a real challenge.  I would, however, tell them that the larger goats are strong and physically harder to handle and let them decide.  Just be upfront and they may see the light and appreciate your honesty in the handling part of it.  Suggest maybe they need to look at smaller goats if that's what they'd like to do.  Ask them if they would have help in the maintenance and upkeep.  On the flip side, they are your goats and you can sell to whomever you wish or not sale them if you're not comfortable doing so.  Just communicate your concerns and let them see why you feel as you do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

I would just be up front. I would explain to them how hard it is to handle the goats. Don't sugar coat anything.


----------



## scrambledmess (Mar 20, 2011)

Hard one.  I am not sure what I would do.  I like the advice others are giving, but I am usually a chicken. I guess I better get thicker skin coming into the goat world.  

If you could direct them to something smaller, I think that would be good.  There are so many on Craigslist all the time and all over the country.  They really should wait until they get there so they don't have to transport.  TN is really a long way to travel with animals if you are inexperienced.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 20, 2011)

If their health is bad and they wouldn't be able to take care of them I wouldn't sell them one. Maybe they could handle a few smaller goats? Like nigis or pygmies? I'd suggest that to them. Be honest and tell them how strong your adults are and that you and your hubby have problems keeping the one still. Or just tell them that you had someone else come and look at them and offered more. I know thats wrong and is lying but if your worried about the goats wellfare then I would not sell them. 

But then again maybe the couple have grandkids or know people who are going to help them care for them. He may even have grown kids in the area. In that case I would consider selling them some. 

Its a touchy situation and you never want to hurt feelings, but at the end of the day its about whats best for the animals.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 20, 2011)

They said they are moving to TN.  Tell them it would be better for them to find some goats there instead of transporting these.  Recommend they look at smaller goats when they do.  

I know it is passing the problem onto someone else but then it is not the goats you love and care about in harm's way.  

I had to trim by bucks hooves last night.  It took 20 minutes of wrangling and fighting with both of us holding on for dear life.  I got stepped on, kicked and nearly trimmed my own finger.  

No way an older couple, one with a cane could do that.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, folks.

He's done a lot of reading (knew about FAMACHA, etc) but I just don't think he's got a clue how strong a goat on a mission can be.  
And I'd feel truly awful if one of them got hurt.

I'm going to say that while in the pen w/ Big Mama today that it occurred to me that she's pretty "wild" and may be more than he bargained for.  

I think I will also suggest something smaller / closer to TN....thanks for the ideas.

I'll let ya know how it goes....

eta:  LilHill, I hope you didn't take offense...It's not just about their age, but lack of experience.  
I plan to still be puttering around my goat barn as long as I can....But I won't be trying to trim hooves on a 250# cow like Big Mama then.


----------



## PattySh (Mar 20, 2011)

Why don't you tell them that you've decided the trip would be too much for the goats, that it would be better is they got some in Tennessee. Over the years I have actually decided to follow my instinct and will say no easily these days  when placing animals. If you have a funny feeling when meeting a potential purchaser think seriously about the animal and it's life with them and not hurting feelings, that works for me.

Edited to add: Age/health  may not be the issue, I suspect these people may just intend to turn those goats loose to fend for themselves eating brush on an overgrown property, watching from afar.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

Soooo....It went pretty well, actually.

He's going to take a Nubian doe and possibly Dallas.  Neither have horns, they are lead trained / easy to handle and 'easy keepers'.

Turns out he didn't really 'like' Big Mama but didn't know how to tell me, he said... 
Also, he said he appreciated my concern for their welfare and told me he's 70.

I'm not worried about him just turning them loose, he's having a barn / fences put in now in TN, and was even asking what kind of LGD I thought he should get.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

Honesty wins the day.  If only all sellers had your ethics Roll!


----------



## lilhill (Mar 20, 2011)

It all usually works out well when you are totally honest about your feelings and concerns you have with the customers' ability to handle what they are considering purchasing from you.  

And, Roll, no offense taken about the age.   I could not and would not attempt to tackle full sized goats that weighed more than I do.  Common sense has to play into the scheme of things, too.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 20, 2011)

A friend of mine sold a "single goat" to a guy only to find out he had staked it out to draw in a couger so he could shoot the cougar.  A**hole.

DonnaBelle


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 20, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> A friend of mine sold a "single goat" to a guy only to find out he had staked it out to draw in a couger so he could shoot the cougar.  A**hole.
> 
> DonnaBelle


He must have seen Jurassic Park.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2011)

I just sold my Alpine, Millie, and her daughter. I was a bit worried about the people interested in them. I asked A LOT of questions and found out that they aren't new to livestock and already had Nigerian Dwarf goats. Also they were looking forward to having a milking goat that would milk for a long time and had lots of uses for the milk. So needless to say, I felt a lot better and Millie is going to a home where her milking longevity will be much more appreciated.

I just have to know that my goats will be going to good homes. I realize that they may not be forever homes but I don't want them bought and resold quickly either.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

In other news.....I had listed Big Mama on C-list a few days ago...along w/ a Nubian (Dixie) I bought in Dec. that didn't milk as well as I'd like.

Dixie is the Nubian I'm going to sell to the older couple, along w/ Dallas, a young, very tame boer doe... and possibly one of Big Mama's boys.

(He isn't interested in any small goats, he's got his heart set on Boers...)

I have to keep Big Mama and one other doe (Tia) seperated b/c of their bulk / horns...it's more of a pain than it's worth.  I intended to sell the other horned doe once she kidded later this year.

After I spoke to the older gentleman, I got a call from someone about Big Mama...

He asked about her some, then asked about our CL status.  I told him that Big Mama and Tia are kept seperated because of their horns, and have been vaccinated, but yes, we do have some CL pos. goats....I have done all I can to make sure they're "ok" but can't guarantee it....quickly followed by, "I'd rather scare you off than lie to you."

He said he'd had goats w/ CL in the past, it wasn't a deal breaker for him...and that he was glad / impressed by my honesty.

The family came from OH to look at her and asked if I'd also sell Tia.   They asked about a paint doe (the one in my avatar, Patch) as well.
I told them she could be sold once she kidded, since I had kids reserved...She's a pretty girl, but very wild (they didn't care) and since I have her mom now, I agreed to sell her.

Long story short, they put a deposit down on all three.

I ended up selling some I hadn't really planned to sell butttttt...that just makes room to get more later, right?

I feel MUCH better about the goats the older folks are getting now, and think that Tia, Big Mama, and Patch will have a great home making wethers for 4-H-ers.

Thanks for all the advice / input...really appreciate it.


----------



## mabeane (Mar 20, 2011)

I am one of those older folk... and I have a small herd of nigerians. I gave up the standard sized goats six years ago because they were too much to handle and gave us too much milk.
I am in love with the wonderful personalities of these sweet miniature goats. 
Right now we are in the midst of kidding season, one down with two to go. 
This herd gives me reason to move my aching joints and get myself moving ...everyday!


----------



## julieq (Mar 20, 2011)

mabeane said:
			
		

> I am one of those older folk... and I have a small herd of nigerians. I gave up the standard sized goats six years ago because they were too much to handle and gave us too much milk.
> I am in love with the wonderful personalities of these sweet miniature goats.
> Right now we are in the midst of kidding season, one down with two to go.
> This herd gives me reason to move my aching joints and get myself moving ...everyday!


Same thing we did Mabeane.  We loved our Nubians but we've both had low back surgery and the little guys are so much easier to handle.  Our goats, horses and chickens give us a reason to get up in the morning!  And, BTW, I am 52 and DH 60, so definitely considered part of the 'older folk group'!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2011)

My husband and I were discussing this situation today (what we'll do as we age / can't handle the goats anymore).  He said if we just hang on to the ones we have now, they'll be pretty old too and won't fight us.


----------



## poorboys (Mar 20, 2011)

it's like i was telling this guy about gigi, my big goat!! I told him straight up that she was a ff and was hard to get on the stand, that we had been working with her and that she was getting better, well it turns out it ruin my sell of her, but I'd rather be honest with them as customers than get a bad name about the goats I sell, you know roll, some are good customers and some are just plain bad!!! you did the right thing, I would hope people would do the same for me. sometimes it's plain hard to sell to some people and after they leave your heart breaks for that goat and then some people do excellent jobs and your glad they got a good next home. I guess were all gonna be facing the (age) of what to do next when it comes to our goats, so here's to everyone a hope for good health, and our long lasting goat friends who hopefully will still be with us.


----------

